# :(



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sorry to bother everyone but, I just needed to ralk because my uncle died and my grandpa is dying and I just want to cry!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:tears: I'm so sorry to hear that...I lost my grandma 2 years ago and think about her everyday still :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh...I am so very sorry Sara. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your family. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug: sorry!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh sweetie I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, Sarah, lots of hugs to you and your family, go ahead and cry sweetie, and it is ok to be angry too :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your family. Its never easy, cry all you need and want. :hug: 

beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

my deepest sympathy and thoughts ...go out to you....I am so sorry ..  :tears: ...I feel so bad for you ...and what you are going through.....it is never easy....I know.....I will pray ...for you and your family.... ray: :hug:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: prayers for you & your family


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, *YOU ARE NOT BOTHERING US, THAT IS WHAT WE ARE HERE FOR.*

I am so sorry, we are here for you and sending prayers to you and the family.

Lord, I ask you today to be with Sara and her family in this time of loss. Lord, I ask that you be with her grandfather and the Doctors, Lord I ask that you not make him suffer, lord we do know that you did suffer so much for us so we can live for you. Lord please help the doctors to make the right choices for the whole family.
I ask you lord to please comfort the family and let them know you are there for them. Thank you for the blood that you shed for our sins.
Amen


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Sara, I am sorry for your loss/es! :tears: Hugs across the state line to you and your family.  :hug: :grouphug: 

I'll be praying. ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - I am so sorry - I wish that there was something that I could do - but we are all here for you to talk with!! :grouphug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your uncle Sara, and I know how you feel about your grandpa, mine died from leukemia 2 years ago and he fought it for about a year before he died, its not something thats easy to go through. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks so much. :hug: I lost 2 grandma's and an aunt in 6 months and now this! It is hard but we will make it through. The lay out is tonight and the funeral is tomorrow. I feel stupid crying but, I guess it happens.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, Don't feel studit crying. We all greve in different ways. Sometimes a good cry nis really needed.

I will be thinking of you and praying for the family. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I am kinda past that now...but yes we do.  Thanks again, Sara


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Listen, my grandfather's funeral is tomorrow and I could not go because I could not afford the flight. I cried quite a bit, there is NOTHING wrong with it. I know he is in a better place then either of us. I will miss him but if you close your eyes and listen real hard you can hear him in your heart when you talk to him still. And another thing to remember is we will miss them but their is no suffering where they are going.

My heart is with you, I know how you feel. Just keep your chin up and remember the good times and know you are loved. God bless you and your family and may peace be brought to your heart. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you so much :hug: I went because it was the right thing to do and it was horrible! But you are right they are in a better place. Last night I woke up at like 1:30 and I was dreaming about him at the funeral home. He looked horrible.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara, the dreams will continue for awhile, your loss is still very new, I lost my dad 4 1/2 years ago at age 50 and I still see him in my dreams. Regardless though, your grampa and uncle, as well as your grams and aunt are in a better place and they will always be with you :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, it is getting better. :hug: We decided to go to the state oark today and actually get out for once since this all happened so maybe that will help.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Just remember to think positive. Remember even dreams can change for the better but you have to remember to think positive. You might also ask your passed loved ones to help you while you sleep. I know it sounds nuts but it will help.

I am glad you are feeling a little better. :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks and it is not crazy I used to do that with my grandma.


----------

